# fertige Bachlaufschalen



## Piddel (6. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

will eventuell meinen neuen Teich mittels einer Bachlaufschale mit dem "Alt"teich verbinden ( wegen Höhenunterschied ). Bei ebaxx (linken darf man ja nicht) hab ich was gefunden unter "bachlauf".

Frage: Taugen die Dinger was ?


----------



## Christine (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: fertige Bachlaufschalen*

Hallo Peter,

natürlich darfst Du verlinken - nur zu ebay ist es problematisch, weil die Seiten nach spätestens drei Monaten verschwinden und die Beiträge so für spätere Leser nicht mehr nachvollziehbar sind.

Die meisten angebotenen Bachlaufschalen finde ich persönlich zu flach gehalten, die Gefahr, dass sie an der falschen Stelle auslaufen ist m.E. zu hoch. Eine Bepflanzung, die das ganze natürlicher erscheinen lässt ist auch nur bedingt möglich. 

Ich hatte mal die schwarzen Bachlaufschalen von Ubbink, hab mich aber schnell wieder davon getrennt, weil mein Bach auch im Winter laufen soll und die Schalen durch Eis an der falschen Stelle überliefen und so der Teich fast leer lief. Großes Desaster.

Jetzt habe ich meinen Bachlauf mit Folie gebaut. Noch nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra, aber die mir zur Verfügung stehende Fläche konnte ich wesentlich besser ausnutzen.



 
Ist auch noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## Hexe_Mol (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: fertige Bachlaufschalen*

 peter

ich finde diese fertigbachläufe auch nicht besonders gut. wir hatten sie uns auch vor unserem bachbau angeschaut und auch mal ein 5-er set zum testen hier. das hab ich aber gleich wieder eingepackt und zurückgeschickt. vom material her waren die genauso wie die fertig-teichbecken, wobei es die bachlaufschalen ja nicht nur in schwarz sondern auch in grau und beige gibt. 

sie eignen sich meiner meinung nach auch nur für "rinnsale" die an sehr kleine teiche angebaut werden, sonst stimmt einfach das größenverhältnis zwischen teich und rinnsal nicht und das ganze sieht meiner meinung nach eher lächerlich aus. einen teich mit 50 oder mehr m² wasseroberfläche und dann so nen rinnsal, das passt einfach nicht. göga meinte bei unserem test, "das sieht aus, als ob einer in den teich pinkelt, aber nicht wie nen bachlauf". 

preislich finde ich sie auch deutlich zu teuer für das, was sie bieten, da bekommt man fürs gleiche (oder weniger) geld vlies, folie, ufermatte und / oder steinvlies. damit kann man viel freier gestalten, pflanznischen im bach schaffen und wie christine ja schon geschrieben hat, den vorhandenen platz viel besser ausnutzen.


----------



## Piddel (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: fertige Bachlaufschalen*

Hallo

@ Christine: Der Wink mit dem Link   kommt nicht von ungefähr. Habe schon eine gelbe Karte kassiert wegen eines ebay-links 

Daher wundert es mich, dass sehr viele Beiträge verrechts sind. Haben sich die Boardregeln evtl. geändert ?

Zurück zum Thema: 
Also so ein 3-teiliges Set kann man ja jetzt ( antizyklisch )  günstig kriegen. Und ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich zuschlagen soll.
Müßte wohl eine schwere Ausführung sein wegen Wind usw. ?  Noch jemand Erfahrung ( Frostsicher ) mit den Schalen ?


----------



## Piddel (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: fertige Bachlaufschalen*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> peter
> 
> sie eignen sich meiner meinung nach auch nur für "rinnsale" die an sehr kleine teiche angebaut werden, sonst stimmt einfach das größenverhältnis zwischen teich und rinnsal nicht und das ganze sieht meiner meinung nach eher lächerlich aus. einen teich mit 50 oder mehr m² wasseroberfläche und dann so nen rinnsal, das passt einfach nicht. göga meinte bei unserem test, "das sieht aus, als ob einer in den teich pinkelt, aber nicht wie nen bachlauf".
> 
> ...



Hi Anja,

ein gewisser Pinkeleffekt würde mich nicht gerade stören. Ich will eh nur ne kleine - am liebsten Solar - Pumpe betreiben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: fertige Bachlaufschalen*

Hi Peter,

Solarpumpen haben meißt nur ne sehr geringe Förderhöhe. Da könnte am Auslauf nicht mehr viel/gar nichts mehr ankommen. Mit Bepflanzung ist bei den fertigen Bachlaufschälchen aber nichts drin

MfG Frank


----------



## Piddel (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: fertige Bachlaufschalen*

Hi Frank,

das Thema Solar werde ich wohl abhaken ( siehe auch anderer Beitrag ) und mich nach ner kleinen Pumpe umschauen.

Für meine geplanten Zwecke ( Wasserspielerei ) wären solche Schalen eigentlich ideal. 


Danke + Grüße
Peter


----------



## StefanBO (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: fertige Bachlaufschalen*

Hallo,


Piddel schrieb:


> Also so ein 3-teiliges Set kann man ja jetzt ( antizyklisch )  günstig kriegen. Und ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich zuschlagen soll.
> Müßte wohl eine schwere Ausführung sein wegen Wind usw. ?  Noch jemand Erfahrung ( Frostsicher ) mit den Schalen ?


ich hatte zuerst zwei schwere massive) Bachschalen, leider sehr flach, und jetzt noch zwei Dreiersets auch nicht wirklich tief) dazu. Probleme mit Wind und Frost gab es bis jetzt nicht.

Die "Nachteile" der Schalen wurden ja schon erwähnt, zu den Vorteilen hast du dir wohl schon Gedanken gemacht. Z.B. als Vogelbadestelle sind sie gut geeignet. Mir reicht dafür schon eine Oase Neptun 440 Outdoor-Version) mit 5 Watt in unterer Leistungseinstellung.

Ein paar Fotos sind in diesem Album.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Piddel (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: fertige Bachlaufschalen*

Moin Stefan,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Deine Beschreibung hilft mir schon weiter und meine - eigenen - Geburtstagsgeschenke stehen fest.

Schöne Bilder - gerne mehr


----------



## buddler (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: fertige Bachlaufschalen*

hallo peter!
wie wär es denn mit selberbau???
son paar schalen dürften doch schnell gegossen sein.
oder individuell gestalten mit folie und zement.vor allen dingen ließe sich der kleine bachlauf dann auch schön bepflanzen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Piddel (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: fertige Bachlaufschalen*

Hi Jörg,

verfolge deinen Kunstgießerei-Beitrag mit großen Interesse. Die Idee deine Technik für einen ( oder 2 ) Bachlauf anzuwenden kam schon auf.

Muß gestehen: Ich habe noch nie mit Zement gearbeitet. Aber ich werde mich dieses Jahr damit beschäftigen - Teicheinfassung für meinen Neubau - und mal sehen wie es wird.


----------



## StefanBO (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: fertige Bachlaufschalen*

Hallo,


Piddel schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder - gerne mehr


ich habe noch ein paar Übersichtsbilder rausgesucht und dem gleichen Album zugeordnet.


 
Unten an der Mündung sind die beiden massiven Schalen, darüber die beiden 3er-Sets. Das obere Set ist ein klein  wenig tiefer als die anderen. In Felsoptik habe ich noch nichts "besseres" gesehen.
Grüße, Stefan


----------

